# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  فعال شدن سیستم امتیاز دهی انجمن

## Araz

سلام

 سیستم امتیاز دهی رو هم فعال کردیم و میرم سراغ آموزشش



از این به بعد در کنار دکمه تشکر , یک دکمه ستاره هم زیاد شده 




که با کلیک بر آن کادری به صورت بالا ظاهر می شود که می تونید امتیاز موافق و یا مخالف خودتون رو بدید . البته هیچ نامی از کاربر امتیاز دهنده , برده نخواهد شد.

سپس در قسمت جهت اطلاع شما , مورد جدیدی به اسم *رتبه نظر* ظاهر می شود





که با کلیک بر آن به صفحه ای منتقل می شوید که همانند شکل زیر است





همانطور که در عکس بالا نیز میبیند , اگر بدون پی نوشت امتیاز بدهید عبارت ( بدون نظر ) در زیر لینک پست مربوطه کاربر نوشته می شود .
اگر هم پی نوشت و نظری گذاشته باشید برای کاربر مورد نظر نمایش داده میشود.

امتیاز های موافق سبز رنگ و مخالف قرمز رنگ می باشد

برای امتیاز منفی حتما باید دلیل ذکر کنید در غیر اینصورت نمیتوانید امتیاز منفی ثبت کنید .



در پست بیت نیز موارد زیر اضافه شده است





با بردن نشان گر ماوستون بر روی شکلک سبز رنگ با توجه به امتیازی که دارید , جملاتی نوشته می شود که یکی از جملات زیر می باشند :


بدنام ترین کاربر انجمن است.فقط می توان به بهبودی این کاربر امیدوار بود.رفتار بدی از خودش در گذشته نشان داده است.این کاربر ناشناخته است.در مسیر خوبی قرار داردبه زودی تبدیل به شخص معروفی خواهد شد.فعالیت این کاربر زیبا و جذاب است.جواهری درخشان است.واقعا فعالیت این کاربر خوب است.مانند فانوس باشکوه است.برای همه شناخته شده است.کاربر پر زرق و برقی است.باعث افتخار است.آینده ای درخشان دارد.شهرت و سابقه او فراتر از انتظار است.


هر امتیاز موافق و یا مخالف کاربران تازه کار انجمن  ،  +1 و -1  تاثیر دارد

قدرت امتیاز مدیران ، متفاوت می باشد و با توجه به میزان امتیازاتشون افزایش می یابد

هر 100 امتیاز , یکی به تعداد  اضافه میکنه  ( به طور مثال , کاربری با 208 امتیاز ,  دوتا شکلک در پست بیتش دارد )
هر 365 روزی که از ثبت نامتون بگذره , یکی به تعداد  زیاد میشه
هر 200 تا پست شما , یکی به تعداد  اضافه میشه



دقت کنید برای اینکه به هر کابر دوباره امتیاز دهید , قبلش باید به 4 کاربر دیگه امتیاز داده باشید



برای غیر فعال کردن این قابلیت هم به قسمت ویرایش تنظیمات شخصی خود بروید








فعلا همینا به ذهنم رسید . سیستم رو تازه راه انداختیم و باید یه مدت بگذره تا مشکلات و ... رو متوجه شویم

اگر سوالی و یا مشکلی داشتید بپرسید

به امید اینکه سطح امتیاز همه تون این شکلی بشه   :Yahoo (79):

----------


## M o h a m m a d

یعنی با تعداد تشکرهای از این به بعد هم ارتباط مستقیم داره؟
یا باید از اون چیزِ بغل ستاره استفاده کنیم؟
راضیم ازت هر بلایی میخوای سر انجمن بیار

این جالب بود :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Araz

> یعنی با تعداد تشکرهای از این به بعد هم ارتباط مستقیم داره؟
> یا باید از اون چیزِ بغل ستاره استفاده کنیم؟
> راضیم ازت هر بلایی میخوای سر انجمن بیار
> 
> این جالب بود


با هر دو ارتباط داره
امتیازت رو دستی بالا بردم , حالشو ببر
البته برای چند ساعت  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> با هر دو ارتباط داره
> امتیازت رو دستی بالا بردم , حالشو ببر
> البته برای چند ساعت


عاقا خو چرا اذیت میکنی
بذار باشه:خخخخخ :Yahoo (100): 
چه زود شهرتم فراتر از حد انتظار رفت :Yahoo (4): ):yahoo (4):

----------


## Araz

برای غیر فعال کردن این قابلیت هم به قسمت ویرایش تنظیمات شخصی خود بروید

فایل پیوست 10048



به پست اول افزوده شد

----------


## nazi1995_M5R

منم امتحان کردم جالب بود... اقا اراز حالشو ببر

----------


## Ramin Safavi

هرکی امتیازش یه  (اسم اینا چیه؟!) بالا بره، براش قابلیتای خاصی اضافه میشه؟

----------


## Arman_b100

آراز جان واسه تاپیک ها هم امتیاز بزار

----------


## Dr.Mohammadi

هیییییییییییع!!!
من در مسیر خوبی قرار دارم

تا حالا هیشکی اینجوری بم نگفته بودا.... ولی وایسین... چرا...ی بار ی فالگیری کف دستمو نگا کرد گفت آینده ت درخشانه...

الان آندرستند که میخوام ب چ جایگاهی برسم؟ :Yahoo (94): 

البته خب از اونجا ک قانعم اگه بگه تو جواهری ...ماهی!اصن... زیبا...بینظیر.... عالی...همه فن حریف! بازم قبوله!

دوستان، الهلپ! پلیز!!!

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

بعله
واقعا عالیییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییی
دست گل پیشنهاد دهنده درد نکنه  :2: 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

میگم اینکه کار نمیکنه
من تاالان هیچ امتیازی ندادم ولی میگه شما شما باید مقداری امتیاز بدیگران بدهید تا بتوانید به i دوباره امتیاز دهید.:yahoo (21):

----------


## raponzel

باحاله :Yahoo (56): 
تشکرم امتیاز داره اره؟اینجا تو امتیازا نوشته تشکر شده

----------


## ALONE MAN

آره

----------


## Araz

> هرکی امتیازش یه  (اسم اینا چیه؟!) بالا بره، براش قابلیتای خاصی اضافه میشه؟


فعلا نه - ولی در آینده آره




> آراز جان واسه تاپیک ها هم امتیاز بزار


فک کنم شروع کننده تاپیک , امتیاز ویژه ای بگیری





> میگم اینکه کار نمیکنه
> من تاالان هیچ امتیازی ندادم ولی میگه شما شما باید مقداری امتیاز بدیگران بدهید تا بتوانید به i دوباره امتیاز دهید.:yahoo (21):



اگه تشکر بزنید دیگه نمی تونید از ستاره استفاده کنید
برای اینکه به یک کاربر دوباره امتیاز بدهید باید قبلش به *5 کاربر دیگر* امتیاز داده باشید




> باحاله
> تشکرم امتیاز داره اره؟اینجا تو امتیازا نوشته تشکر شده


اره امتیاز 2 تایی داره



دوستان دقت کنند حذف پستها و تاپیکها به همون اندازه که زدنشون امتیاز مثبت داره , حذفشون امتیاز منفی در بر خواهد داشت

----------


## raponzel

> دوستان دقت کنند حذف پستها و تاپیکها به همون اندازه که زدنشون امتیاز مثبت داره , حذفشون امتیاز منفی در بر خواهد داشت


این خوب نیستا خب شاید اشتبا کردیم خاستیم پستمونو بپاکیم

----------


## raponzel

توضی ندادیا من تا حالا ب اون پستت امتیاز ندادم که دوباره بخام بدم ولی اون ی بارم قبول نمیکنه

----------


## Araz

> این خوب نیستا خب شاید اشتبا کردیم خاستیم پستمونو بپاکیم





> توضی ندادیا من تا حالا ب اون پستت امتیاز ندادم که دوباره بخام بدم ولی اون ی بارم قبول نمیکنه



قبلش دقت کنید دیگه  :Yahoo (100): 


بازم تکرار میکنم : از پستهایی که تشکر کنید , نمی تونید با ستاره امتیاز  موافق یا مخالف بدید

----------


## raponzel

> قبلش دقت کنید دیگه 
> 
> 
> بازم تکرار میکنم : از پستهایی که تشکر کنید , نمی تونید با ستاره امتیاز  موافق یا مخالف بدید


تشکرم نزدم به جان خودم  :Yahoo (21): 
اصن من با اون پستت هیچ کاری نکردم  :Yahoo (94): 
اینا

----------


## Araz

> تشکرم نزدم به جان خودم 
> اصن من با اون پستت هیچ کاری نکردم 
> اینا


تشکرت که روی پست اول هست - خودش یک جور امتیاز دادن محسوب میشه
برای اینکه بتونید به یک کاربر دوباره امتیاز دهید باید قبلش به* 5 کاربر دیگه* امتیاز داده باشید
البته ( ناظمین و معاونین مستثنی می باشند )

----------


## raponzel

> تشکرت که روی پست اول هست - خودش یک جور امتیاز دادن محسوب میشه
> برای اینکه بتونید به یک کاربر دوباره امتیاز دهید باید قبلش به* 5 کاربر دیگه* امتیاز داده باشید
> البته ( ناظمین و معاونین مستثنی می باشند )


خب پست اولت چ ربطی ب پست دوم داره 
بیخی کلا هدفم این بود بت امتیاز بدم قسمت نشد دیه  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Araz

> خب پست اولت چ ربطی ب پست دوم داره 
> بیخی کلا هدفم این بود بت امتیاز بدم قسمت نشد دیه


با همون تشکر , امتیاز دادی خب
برای هر کاربر مهمه و برای هر پستش نمیشه - حالا شاید تعداد 5 تا رو کم کنم به 3 نفر
ولی برای هر پست تشکر بزنید امتیاز محسوب میشه

----------


## raponzel

> با همون تشکر , امتیاز دادی خب
> برای هر کاربر مهمه و برای هر پستش نمیشه - حالا شاید تعداد 5 تا رو کم کنم به 3 نفر
> ولی برای هر پست تشکر بزنید امتیاز محسوب میشه


چقد خنگم من خخخخ
تازه فهمیدم چی شده

----------


## Arman_b100

> فعلا نه - ولی در آینده آره
> 
> 
> 
> فک کنم شروع کننده تاپیک , امتیاز ویژه ای بگیری


چی؟؟؟؟ نفهمیدم آراز

----------


## Araz

> چی؟؟؟؟ نفهمیدم آراز


یعنی یه امتیازی بیشتر از یک یا دو 
فعلا نمی دونم چقدره :yahoo (4):

----------


## Arman_b100

آراز جان واسه تاپیک ها هم امتیاز بزار

فک کنم شروع کننده تاپیک , امتیاز ویژه ای بگیری

یعنی یه امتیازی بیشتر از یک یا دو 
فعلا نمی دونم چقدره 


آراز منو تفهیم کن من چی پرسیدم تو چی حواب دادی من چرا نمیفهممم؟؟؟؟

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> فک کنم شروع کننده تاپیک , امتیاز ویژه ای بگیری


مگه این واسه امتیاز به تایپیک نیست؟

----------


## Araz

> آراز جان واسه تاپیک ها هم امتیاز بزار
> 
> فک کنم شروع کننده تاپیک , امتیاز ویژه ای بگیری
> 
> یعنی یه امتیازی بیشتر از یک یا دو 
> فعلا نمی دونم چقدره 
> 
> 
> آراز منو تفهیم کن من چی پرسیدم تو چی حواب دادی من چرا نمیفهممم؟؟؟؟


 :Yahoo (77): 
فرض کن 5 تا امتیاز به تعداد امتیازاتت اضافه میشه

----------


## Araz

> مگه این واسه امتیاز به تایپیک نیست؟



این مربوط به رتبه بندی موضوعاته
وقتی تنظیمات نمایش موضوع رو بر حسب رتبه بندی موضوع بزنی برحسب این ستاره ها تاپیکها رو برات لیست میکنه و فک نکنم تاثیری روی امتیازات کاربر داشته باشه

----------


## tahha

اول این رو بگم که من از اول تاآخر هیچی نفهمیدم < یاد معلم شیمی مون افتادم وقتی 2 ساعت تمام درس میداد هچی نمیفهمیدم :Yahoo (23):  > ... 
دوما خدایی خوشم میاد هر کاری که دوست داری و عشقت میگشه انجام میدی:yahoo (4):
سوما کاش همون تشکر رو به عنوان امتیاز حساب میکردی < ساده و شیک > :Yahoo (111):

----------


## sina

> اول این رو بگم که من از اول تاآخر هیچی نفهمیدم < یاد معلم شیمی مون افتادم وقتی 2 ساعت تمام درس میداد هچی نمیفهمیدم > ... 
> دوما خدایی خوشم میاد هر کاری که دوست داری و عشقت میگشه انجام میدی:yahoo (4):
> سوما کاش همون تشکر رو به عنوان امتیاز حساب میکردی < ساده و شیک >


باید با عشق و علاقه بخونیش تا بفهمی :Yahoo (1): 

من ی چیزی متوجه شدم!آراز قدرت بیان خیلی خوبی داره!من همینا رو بهتون میگفتم حروم از ی کلمه اگه کسی میفهمید چی میگم :Yahoo (1): 

#چیز خاصی نیس دز کل!زیاد توضیح داده ولی خیلی سادست...همینکارای ک میگه انجام بده عملی بفهمی بهتره

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> اول این رو بگم که من از اول تاآخر هیچی نفهمیدم < یاد معلم شیمی مون افتادم وقتی 2 ساعت تمام درس میداد هچی نمیفهمیدم > ... 
> دوما خدایی خوشم میاد هر کاری که دوست داری و عشقت میگشه انجام میدی:yahoo (4):
> سوما کاش همون تشکر رو به عنوان امتیاز حساب میکردی < ساده و شیک >


والللا چیز خاصی نگفتا:خخخخ
حالا پشیمونش کنین از تغییرات تابستانه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## johnny

> اول این رو بگم که من از اول تاآخر هیچی نفهمیدم < یاد معلم شیمی مون افتادم وقتی 2 ساعت تمام درس میداد هچی نمیفهمیدم > ... 
> دوما خدایی خوشم میاد هر کاری که دوست داری و عشقت میگشه انجام میدی:yahoo (4):
> سوما کاش همون تشکر رو به عنوان امتیاز حساب میکردی < ساده و شیک >


داداش اتفاقا این قابلیت تو فروم های دیگه هم استفاده میشه البته نه با این جزئیات که آقا آراز واسش گذاشتن.
=======
اگه بتونید برای کاربرانی که امتیاز معینی رو کسب میکنن امکانات ویژه ای رو در انجمن در نظر بگیرید خیلی خوب میشه مثلا صندوق پیام نامحدود و...

----------


## Araz

> اول این رو بگم که من از اول تاآخر هیچی نفهمیدم < یاد معلم شیمی مون افتادم وقتی 2 ساعت تمام درس میداد هچی نمیفهمیدم > ... 
> دوما خدایی خوشم میاد هر کاری که دوست داری و عشقت میگشه انجام میدی:yahoo (4):
> سوما کاش همون تشکر رو به عنوان امتیاز حساب میکردی < ساده و شیک >


به قول دوستان چیز خاصی نیست
شما فرض کنید که با تشکر و برخی موارد دیگه امتیازتون زیاد میشه و با حذف پست و رای منفی دیگران , امتیازتون کم میشه 
همین  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Araz

لیست رتبه بندی کاربران بر اساس امتیازشون به آخرین ارسالات اضافه شد

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> لیست رتبه بندی کاربران بر اساس امتیازشون به آخرین ارسالات اضافه شد


من میگم که این تشکر که 2 امتیاز میده رو بردارین ... چون بعضیا  از روی عادت دکمه تشکر رو میزنن  اینجوری امتیاز ها غیر واقعی میشه ... بعدشم اینکه اگر یه پستی واقعا خوب باشه بهش امتیاز تعلق میگیره ... بهتر نیس؟

----------


## Araz

> من میگم که این تشکر که 2 امتیاز میده رو بردارین ... چون بعضیا  از روی عادت دکمه تشکر رو میزنن  اینجوری امتیاز ها غیر واقعی میشه ... بعدشم اینکه اگر یه پستی واقعا خوب باشه بهش امتیاز تعلق میگیره ... بهتر نیس؟


اگر از یه کاربر تشکر بشه , دو امتیاز بهش تعلق میگیره و تشکرای بعدی از اون کاربر جز امتیازش محسوب نمیشه تا به 5 کاربر دیگه امتیاز بده یا تشکر بزنه وبعد از کاربر اولی تشکر کنه امتیاز محسوب میشه
البته می تونم این 5 تا رو هم بیشتر کنم

----------


## vahid96

جالبه (:
بهترم میتونه بشه ولی برای شروع خوبه

----------


## Araz

تغییرات زیر یک هفته اس که اعمال شده است و پست اول نیز به روز شد

تشکر رو از سیستم امتیاز دهی حذف کردیم , چون میزان امتیاز یکسری از افراد را داشت نجومی افزایش میداد

مدیران و ادمین ها نیز در امتیاز دهی تابع قواینن عمومی شدند و امتیاز ویژه ای ندارند

----------

